# Hava-proof BBQ



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, funny, funny. ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sorry to repost it, but it wouldn't let me edit my post to add the text....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! Too funny.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww... what happened, Suzanne? Was the chef being a bad boy??  

Too cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Well we know who rules in that house when you find dad inside the x-pen LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You all have a wonderful sense of humor!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

DH never lets me make a picture of him when he's in the dog house...or pen ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Ha-Ha.... now that's clever!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound:

I love it! 

It reminds me of when we first got Lincoln. It was easier to put my son (with his Legos) in the xpen instead of the puppy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's funny!ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That's too funny!!!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

hehe- just wait till she realizes she can easily clear that xpen!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very funny, Suzanne! It reminds me of what my Christmas tree looked like in December ound:


----------

